# Activation of Horn-Strobes in Hotel Rooms



## BayPointArchitect (Jul 27, 2012)

Given:

2000 IFC

2009 IBC

NFPA 72

2010 ADA

71 hotel rooms with 7 accessible rooms equipped with horn-strobe combinations connected to the overall building alarm system.

The Electrical Engineer has also provided an independant smoke and alarm system within each individual room.  I believe he is saying that fried bacon in the room might trigger the alarm within the room without evacuating the entire hotel.

Question: For these 7 accessible rooms, does this independant alarm system within the room need a second horn-strobe installed right next to the primary horn-strobe connected to the building system?

Thanks


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2012)

Would say no

But the smoke alarm should have a visual


----------

